# Corydoras Habrosus



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a few in my 120g tank. But they do grow larger than 1/2". My adult females are closer to 1" while the males are ~3/4".


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Bill, what are they eating? The size is still ok.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

They eat whatever get's but the mid-level fish. haha

I do toss in algae wafers and sinking pellets a couple of times a week specifically for my bottom feeders. But in a small tank like yours you need to be careful about overfeeding.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

are these cories sensitive at all? i bought 10 and 6 have died--not sure if they died and stuck to the filter intake or stuck to the filter intake and died....=/


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Healthy fish usually do not get stuck to a filter IME, some may rest there...but not 'get stuck'..


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

C. habrosus can get just over 1".....a tad bigger than 1/2".  You really should have more than 3. Dwarf cories really thrive in large groups IME, but in a nano you will be limiting.

How many gallons is your tank? I wouldn't keep them in anything less than 5g. They are pretty active for cories......atleast my C. hastatus are and I'd expect the other dwarves to have similar behavior.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. The tank they will be in is 4.3 gal, 4 gal after displacement. It is planted, and has a goby breeding pod for them to hide in. Other inhabitant is a spixi snail.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I've had habrosus in two tanks. I had five in a six gallon tank and 10 in a 120g tank. In both cases the first week or two after introduction to the tank they swam in schools up and down the sides of the tank...like a swarm of flies. It was very distracting visually. I was so glad when they finally settled in and started acting like typical Corys, rummaging through the undergrowth.


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

Nope, none in my tank, none yet i should say.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok..plan change. They will be in a 10 gallon tank, and I am going to try to get 5.:thumbsup:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Where are you getting them from? Looking for a few for my tank too.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow I really wanted to get the habrosus for myself during the fall. 
But they were quite expensive. I talked to a LFS manager and he said usually they are not worth importing because they have a short life span, aren't as popular and are more expensive than the regular pygmy cory. So it's great someone is keeping them.

Great info about this fish can be found here: http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Corydoras habrosus.html



I have 18 something pygmy cories in a 55 gallon. I had 6 at first, but they were always hiding. I added 5-6 at a time over the past few months. They are really shy fish, but feel safer in a large group! They only appear during feeding time, and they come out in mass, so that's really neat.


However, when I had kept the original 6 in a 20 gallon, they were a lot more visible and less shy. I believe this to be due to the more heavily planted tank + smaller tank = easier to find hiding fish.

So please keep us updated on how they behave once they arrive!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am getting them here, they also have them listed on AB from the same guy. They were $1.50 and he is sending me a free one. 

http://flguppiesplus.safeshopper.com/297/cat297.htm?92


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I had 12 in a 12g Eclipse. I will concure that they are way harder to keep than a regular corie (thats not saying too much though as you could almost keep regular cories in boiling gas!). After having them for a year and a half I have 1 left. He hangs out with my rcs/crs.


----------



## kindbud (Mar 15, 2004)

watching habrosus eat live blackworms is just about the most entertaining thing i've ever seen in a tank. except for maybe pygmaeus and hastatus (even smaller corys) doing the same.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> http://flguppiesplus.safeshopper.com/297/cat297.htm?92


Linky no worky.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL...sorry

http://www.flguppiesplus.com/


----------



## loachlady5 (Dec 9, 2007)

ooh - they are cute. I don't think I've seen those b/f.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Some adult dwarf shrimp are actually bigger than some juvi dwarf cories lol.

I noticed this recently when a juvenile pygmy cory swam by a full-sized RCS.


----------



## JOHN TODARO (Feb 27, 2008)

I just bought 8 C. habrosus at $2 each The sold them to me as pygmy corys. I have checked with friend, Ian Fuller's book Identifying Corydoradinae Catfish and found that they were C, habrosus. I have them in a 10 gallon tank which I use to grow out killie fry, so they are safe from any large fish. 
They seem to be doing well and unlike most Corys do a good deal of swimming in the middle of the water column.
I'm writing an article about them for the Brooklyn Aquarium Society's publication, Aquatica. Does anyone have any special information about them, or about breeding them? I was wondering if these corys are wild captured or farm raised...Any information would be appreateated.
John Todaro BAS


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe most corys in the hobby are wild caught. Most small South American fish still are. There may be some people on here who know cories, but you might do better on a fish forum... www.planetcatfish.com would be a good place to start, plus I'm sure that there are some cory-specific forums out there?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

JOHN TODARO said:


> I just bought 8 C. habrosus at $2 each The sold them to me as pygmy corys. I have checked with friend, Ian Fuller's book Identifying Corydoradinae Catfish and found that they were C, habrosus. I have them in a 10 gallon tank which I use to grow out killie fry, so they are safe from any large fish.
> They seem to be doing well and unlike most Corys do a good deal of swimming in the middle of the water column.
> I'm writing an article about them for the Brooklyn Aquarium Society's publication, Aquatica. Does anyone have any special information about them, or about breeding them? I was wondering if these corys are wild captured or farm raised...Any information would be appreateated.
> John Todaro BAS


I'm not sure if they are wild caught or farm raised. From the literature I have read, C. habrosus aren't too hard to breed, so I wouldn't be surprised if they are captively bred. Planetcatfish.com is a good site that comes to mind when it comes to catfish.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine never swim in the mid column, they hang at the bottom. They love to eat, swim, and hang out together. I have four in my 10.They are adorable.


----------



## Dakota14breyer (May 25, 2016)

*Can't Find It*



waterfaller1 said:


> I am getting them here, they also have them listed on AB from the same guy. They were $1.50 and he is sending me a free one.
> 
> http://flguppiesplus.safeshopper.com/297/cat297.htm?92


I looked at that site, but it just came up as a 404 not found. Did the guy change his site address? Thanks.


----------

